# Anajet MP5i color banding



## Transplanted LLC (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Having a hard time getting consistent nozzle checks and prints with my two week old MP5i.

Almost every single nozzle check I've done since the machine arrived results in a perfect test OTHER than black banding in the yellow block. The remaining colors seem fine, but this problem persists until I print a graphic on a shirt. Interestingly enough the nozzle check following a shirt print usually results in a completely perfect test.

When printing on dark shirts, my yellows come out completely fine. However, and I am not sure if this is related, I cannot seem to get rid of faint pink/red banding that occurs specifically within the solid blue areas of the print. The print is of the Colorado state flag, consisting of 4 distinct areas of solid color (red, yellow, white, blue) with very little to no detail. The banding is more of a faded colored streak, not so much a solid line, and is usually extremely faint. Not as predominant as some of the more linear banding issues I have noticed on these forums, which appear that ink is missing within the bands. This looks more like ink buildup being drug across the print area???

I seem to have this issue with pink banding regardless of pretreatment procedures, shirt material, wide vs narrow dot range, or adjusting to allow for a set amount of time between the underbase and color prints. I have cleaned the maintenance station, printhead nozzle plate, wiper blade and have done countless printhead cleaning cycles.

It's worth noting that I am operating in an extremely arid climate, Colorado, and the relative humidity surrounding the printer has fluctuated between 40% and 50%. I have a small evaporative humidifier currently keeping the average at 45%, but have already purchased a more industrial strength unit in hopes of reaching 55+ on a daily basis, which should arrive today.

At the end of the day, what comes out of the printer matters more to me than the nozzle checks themselves, however I included the information above regarding the yellow nozzle checks as I think it may be tied to the more serious problem of banding in the blue areas of my printed shirts.

I am fast approaching a deadline by which I need to have this problem solved, any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## ericwin (Jan 26, 2012)

Try unchecking bi-directional color printing on the print settings tab in Anarip. When you have large areas of a solid color and you see problems like you described, often this can fix it. With bi-directional printing checked, the CMYK colors are laid down in a different order depending on the direction the print carriage is moving which can cause inconsistent solid colors.

Let us know what happens.

Eric


----------



## Transplanted LLC (Nov 12, 2015)

Unchecked and went wide on the dot range, everything looks good. Thanks Eric!!!


----------

